# is it okay to visit the Gynae for this?



## Sandra Statam (May 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have one question for all of you. I had genital warts last year which I successfully removed. My bf didn't have any. I am working in Abu dhabi now and i need to go to gyno as a regular check. I know that they have to report almost every STD, but i am worried what could be the consequences if they determine that i got them back. Can i get fired or deported?

Thank you


----------



## expatri (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all. Does anyone have any information regarding this? I had genital warts treated at home in the UK in March. However, I would like to get checked again but am afraid. What are the consequences of a positive test? Is there anywhere completely confidential? 

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never heard of this being an issue. I had a friend who lived here who had Simplex II and received treatment for outbreaks. Perhaps better to go to a European gynae.


----------

